# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > پروژه‌های Open Source >  نظر در مورد شروع یک cms

## vahid4134

من می خواستم که آغاز به نوشتن یه cms کنم. برای همین از شما دوستان گرامی خواهش می کنم که نظرات خودتون رو بگید. اینکه چه ویژگی هایی رو توی cms که استفاده می کنید برتر می دونید و اینکه چه نقاط ضعفی رو داره و چه ویژگی رو می خواستید داشته باشه که نداره.
همچنین از دوستانی که علاقه به همکاری داشته باشند هم دعوت به همکاری می کنم
البته برای اینکه بیشتر وارد بحثهای تکراری که قبلا در فروم iranphp شده نشیم خواهش می کنم که 
http://www.iranphp.net/index.php?opt...4.msg13507#new
رو ملاحظه کنید.

منتظر نظرات همه دوستان هستم و نظر همه رو به دیده منت می زارم. و از همین حالا از دوستانی که نظرشون رو میگن بسیار تشکر می کنم

----------


## pesarkhobeee

ببخشید ولی بهتر نیست رو یه  cms اپن سورس که الان هم هست کار کنید!
اونا این راهی که می خواهید برید ! رفتن و الان به کمک شما برای تکمیل و بومی سازی احتیاج دارن!
اگه هر کسی که برنامه نویسه یه پروژه  راه بندازه که نمیشه!

----------


## Mamdos

> من می خواستم که آغاز به نوشتن یه cms کنم. برای همین از شما دوستان گرامی خواهش می کنم که نظرات خودتون رو بگید. اینکه چه ویژگی هایی رو توی cms که استفاده می کنید برتر می دونید و اینکه چه نقاط ضعفی رو داره و چه ویژگی رو می خواستید داشته باشه که نداره.
> همچنین از دوستانی که علاقه به همکاری داشته باشند هم دعوت به همکاری می کنم
> البته برای اینکه بیشتر وارد بحثهای تکراری که قبلا در فروم iranphp شده نشیم خواهش می کنم که 
> http://www.iranphp.net/index.php?opt...4.msg13507#new
> رو ملاحظه کنید.
> 
> منتظر نظرات همه دوستان هستم و نظر همه رو به دیده منت می زارم. و از همین حالا از دوستانی که نظرشون رو میگن بسیار تشکر می کنم


انصافاً غیر از تمرین و یادگیری صرف هیچ توجیهی برای شروع یک سی ام اس «از اول» وجود نداره! من الان در عرض ۱۰ دقیقه می‌تونم ۳۰ تا سی‌ام‌اس متن‌باز براتون نام ببرم (کافیه تو سورس‌فورج یه نگاهی بکنید). من پیوندی را هم که گذاشته بودید دیدم. حتی اگر امکاناتی را می‌خواهید که  مطمئنید هیچ سی‌ام‌اسی نداره یا قصد داشتنشون رو نداره (که بعیده) باز هم عاقلانه‌تر به نظر می‌رسه که شروع به تغییر دادن یکی از سی‌ام‌اس‌های موجود بکنید که مجبور نباشید کار گل اولیه‌اش را هم انجام دهید (مگر این که هدفتان فقط کسب تجربه باشد). یک خوبی متن‌باز هم اصلاً همین است!

به نظر اگر من قبل از هر کاری مثلاً سی چهل‌تا از سی‌ام‌اس‌های متن‌باز موجود را بررسی کنید (سورس‌فورج و opensourcecms.com منابع خوبی‌اند) و همچنین اختصاصاً برای سی‌ام‌اسی که امکانات مورد نظرتان را داشته باشد جستجو کنید پشیمان نمی‌شوید و دید خوبی هم به دست می‌أورید.

----------


## vahid4134

از نظرات دوستان بسیار سپاسگذارم
برای این منظور من پروژهای زیادی رو نگاه کردم. بعضی از پروژها دارای ویژگی های خوبی بودند که من نیز از تکنیکهای آنها آیده گرفته ام. کاری که من می خوام الان انجام بدم درسته یکی از هدفهام کسب تجربه بیشتر خواهد بود. مثلا من هیچ کدوم از کلاسها و توابع db رو که دیدم قبول نداشتم. حتی pear رو. فقط db  مربوط به cs-cart رو که فانکشینالیتی بود رو قبول داشتم. و اون رو به صورت OOP  در آوردم با اضافه کردن بعضی از ویژگی ها که query  رو به صورت multi  می فرسته تا کسانی که mysqli رو دارند بتوانند بهتر استفاده کنند. از نظر سادگی هم واقعا به اون چیزی که همیشه مد نظرم بوده رسیدم. 
باز هم همونطور که توی پست هایم توی iranphp نوشتم من دارم پروژها رو چک می کنم. و با خیلی از دوستان صحبت کرده ام و به دنیال ویژگیهایی هستم که توی یه پروژه بسیار خوب عمل شده.
در مورد اونهایی که این راه رو رفتن هم خوب قبول. البته من اطلاعاتی در مورد این شروع ها ندارم و اگه کسانی هستند می تونن به من مراجعه کنند و پروژه ها رو ترکیب کنیم. 
به هر حال من در حال نوشتنش هستم و ویژگیهای خوبی رو هم بهش اضافه کردم. و البته خیلی به فکر گسترش اون بوده ام و فکر سادگی کد هم بودم. 
البته به دلیل اینکه پروژه های دیگه ای رو هم دارم انجام می دم و به دنبال این هستم که بتونم از این هسته هم (البته با تغییراتی) توی اون پروژه ها استفاده کنم توقع دارم که هسته بسیار قوی و کمترین حجم نوشته شده باشه.
باز هم ممنون. 
شما نظرتون در مورد ساختار کلی و ویژگیها چی هست؟

----------


## pesarkhobeee

امیدوارم موفق بشی.
اگه تو همین انجمن open source یه نگاهی بندازی میبینی که من با وجود اینکه مثل نصیحت دوستان در iran php اول کدمو نوشتم بعد کمک خواستم ولی تقریبا تا اخر پروژه کسی کمکم نکرد!
نمی دونم کجای کارم اشتباه بود ؟ ولی شاید تو مستند سازیش مشکل داشتم!
امیدوارم الان که کد مینویسی همراهش مستندشونم کنی و یه راه نمای درست براش منتشر کنی 1
منظورم راهنمای توسعه بود.

----------


## vahid4134

خوب اینکه کسی بخواد کمک کنه صد البته دست خودش خواهد بود. این پروژه مستند سازی شده است و البته به فکر یه راهنما برای توصعه اون هستم که شاید کلا توی یه صفحه گنجانده بشه. نمی دونم اینجوری که دارم پیش میرم از توسعه راضی باشند یا نه.
البته هم OOP  هست و هم فانکشینالیتی

----------


## mq1372

اگه بتوني سي ام اس مووبل تايپ رو با تيپ جوملا بسازي و تمام امكاناتي كه وجود داره (كامپوننت - ماژول - مامبوت و ...) به همراه سيستم در اختيار اونايي كه از سيستم تو استفاده مي كنن بزاري (مثل نيوك) تا هي تو سايت ها دنبال كامپوننت ها و ... هاي مورد نيازشون نگردن خيلي خوبه.
من خودم الان از ميترا استفاده ميكنم. اگه سي ام اسي با ويژگي هاي بالا و يا بهتر ساختي من از اولين طرافدارانش خواهم بود.

----------


## EMANOEL

منم با نظر PESARKHOBEEموافقم

----------


## Yousha

> ببخشید ولی بهتر نیست رو یه cms اپن سورس که الان هم هست کار کنید!
> اونا این راهی که می خواهید برید ! رفتن و الان به کمک شما برای تکمیل و بومی سازی احتیاج دارن!
> اگه هر کسی که برنامه نویسه یه پروژه راه بندازه که نمیشه!


هیچ ارتباطی نداره. Wordpress PHPNuke Joomla Mambo... که بهترین نیستن! فقط ایمنی بالایی دارن. اون هم با هجم بسیار بالایی که دارن! نسبت به امکاناتشون.




> من می خواستم که آغاز به نوشتن یه cms کنم...
> ...
> منتظر نظرات همه دوستان هستم و نظر همه رو به دیده منت می زارم. و از همین حالا از دوستانی که نظرشون رو میگن بسیار تشکر می کنم


عزیز شما اول مشخص کنید که:
چرا به گروه های دیگه ملحق نمی شین؟
1- برای چی و به چه هدفی می خواید اینکارو انجام بدید.
2- یک کار گروهی هستش یا 1 نفره؟
3- خودتون و اعضاتون جنبه کار گروهی رو دارید؟ و تا به حال کار گروهی انجام دادید/دادن؟
4- سطح علمی تون دراین زمینه چقدر هست؟
5- با چه زبانی قراره نوشته بشه؟
6- و از این قبیل...
موفق باشید.

----------


## smile17

نظر من هم كار بر روي يكي از cms هاي موجود است و به جاي اين كه چيزي رو كه تابه حال 100 دفعه نوشته شده است را بهبود دهيد يا به طور مثال قابليتي رو جهت بهبود به آن اضافه كنيد
هر پروژه جداي از مساله ي عشق و علاقه و ياد گيري و .... به نظر من بايد يك توجيه اقتصادي هم داشته باشد.نوشتن چنين پروژه اي توجيه اقتصادي ندارد(البته در آينده ي دور مي توان از آن كسب درآمد هم كرد ولي اگر قصد شما از اين كار يك طرح پول ساز است،با كار بر روي بسياري از موارد ديگر پول بيشتري مي توان كسب كرد)
من تصميم شما را تصميم كوچكي نمي دونم ولي پيشنهاد مي دهم كه اگر ايده ي خاص و جديدي داريد شروع به نوشتن كنيد و از تكرار كار تكراري بپرهيزيد و به مديريت كد به جاي تكرار كد نوشته شده روي بياريد

----------


## vahid4134

> هیچ ارتباطی نداره. Wordpress PHPNuke Joomla Mambo... که بهترین نیستن! فقط ایمنی بالایی دارن. اون هم با هجم بسیار بالایی که دارن! نسبت به امکاناتشون.
> 
> 
> 
> عزیز شما اول مشخص کنید که:
> چرا به گروه های دیگه ملحق نمی شین؟
> 1- برای چی و به چه هدفی می خواید اینکارو انجام بدید.
> 2- یک کار گروهی هستش یا 1 نفره؟
> 3- خودتون و اعضاتون جنبه کار گروهی رو دارید؟ و تا به حال کار گروهی انجام دادید/دادن؟
> ...


به دلیل پشتیبانی نکردن به گروه دیگه ملحق شدم. البته دوست ندارم بگم چه گروهی

----------

